# Tiny bugs on my D. Auratus, HELP A NEWB!



## Nillocean (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello all,

This is my first post, but I have been reading of all your wisdom for some time now. Thanks for all that by the way. Well I have a colony of D.Auratus (Costa Rican) and today I noticed on my adult female two small (very small) bugs crawling on her. They seem to be black-brown and slow moving. I would take a pic but my camera doesn’t seem to have the pixel capability to capture them. They don’t to seem to illicit a reaction from her, or cause any skin irritation. I'm just curious if any of you guys might have any ideas on what they may be. I know this is probably not enough info on the subject but any help would be greatly appreciative. Does this sound parasitic? Thanks all!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Could you see how many legs the bug had?


----------



## Nillocean (Oct 3, 2008)

I can just barely make out the round body. They almost look like aphids, but maybe just a bit smaller. No legs are visible but i did happen to see one jump off. Once again, sorry about the lack of information. Thanks for the reply.

p.s. Almost looks like a flea, but i doubt fleas could survive the humidity and on an amphibian.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

if i am thinking of the same thing you are, i think they are little brown mites ( i dont know if there is a scientific name or other common name )... 

they are harmless and actually serve as another food source for smaller darts/thumbnails..

or maybe they are spider mites?


----------

